# Is my dog a Vizsla X?



## PrincessScoobyDee

Hey All,

I would have had my dog Scooby, two years in March, she will be two and a half. I origanly got her as a Doberman but soon realised that she had as much Doberman in her as i did! Up until she went in kennels over christmas i had always thought she was a Staffy X Whippet but the people running the kennels say she isnt and is Vizsla X Ridgeback with a minimal amount of Staffy in her! What do you all think?






































What do you all think? Any ideas what she is?

Sam


----------



## treetops1974

This is a fun game!

Here is my analysis:

I think your breakdown is pretty accurate. From the colouring I'd guess Vizsla or Ridgeback. The squareness of the head and stout stature suggest Staffy. I also see some Ridgeback in the face - black nose and muzzle ... but that could also be Staffy. The tail is a toss-up, given that most of the breeds you've mentioned have theirs docked or cropped. I definately see some V in the body and side profile of the head ... especially the long neck.

This is interesting b/c I haven't seen a V cross before if indeed yours is - thx.

Question: what are the paws like? A V has very distinctive "cat-like" paws.

Nonetheless - your dog is a good-looking one


----------



## scooby

I have to agree that he definitely looks like there is some Ridgeback in him, his ear shape and nose and general stocky build, I'm not a staffy lover(only ever met aggressive ones!) I too have a Scooby and the picture is of him and his best mate Boris (a ridgeback) when they were about 5 mths ;D
It took a long time to finally get them to sit, ???


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary

dam, that is a cool looking dog, like a darker version of a vizsla, thou i think his/her tail is too long


----------



## Vlicked

Hmmmmm....to be honest...I'm not so sure I see any Vizsla. But I do see a good deal of ridgeback. I don't think their tails curl like that, but rhodi's tails are long. Aren't Staffordshires short and stalky? Or am I thinking of something else...But the ears do look terrier-ish. Do look at her paws..V's have very cat-like looking paws (i.e. toes are real tight together, and they're pretty small).

http://www.breederretriever.com/photopost/data/555/rhodesian_ridgebacks_01.JPG

She's still a cuite!


----------



## Bartnick

Sam, we had the same experience as you. Our 1 1/2 year old was found in a National Park and given to the doberman rescue as a lab mix, but he looks identical to your Scooby, and after researching and running him at a dog park, his distinctive and regal looks as well as his affection and intelligence brought us to your picture. 

We are delighted because we also believe he must be a Rhodesian Ridgeback/Viszla mix. Cat like paws, bouncy step, lopes like a deer, floppy ears, medium square face, narrow nose, Arabian eyes, black tipped tail, nose and claws, narrow withers, slight ridgeback all down his back when excited, well developed hip and buttocks, so cute. He sleeps with us, refuses to mouth or bite or go out doors alone, seems very like a Weimeraner except for his coloring, and although he bonded with us instantly, he has been trained not to throw a fit when we leave. Very quiet dog. We are smitten! Hope you and Scooby are well. Thanks for the post! Laura


----------



## Bartnick

Here are his pics at 1 year old. He's more muscular now, but still too small for a Ridgeback, and too affectionate. They called him Dennis the Menace at the rescue, but he's wonderful, although very powerful in body and spirit.


----------



## DarDog

Both dogs are beautiful . I don't think I see any Vizsla in either of them either though. I do see Ridgeback in Scooby though.

For the second dog, it looks like you have a real mixture - it would be hard to hazard a guess. Maybe even some lab, some shepard, some beagle?

Either way, both are super cute!


----------



## kockazat

Scooby DEFINITELY has Ridgeback in him, but I don't see any Vizsla characteristics. Face, snout, body and the way he holds his neck all give away significant ridgeback features and don't really look Vizsla-like. The most telling feature for me, which says that he does not have Vizsla in him, aside from the colours, is the way he holds his ears. They are higher than a Vizsla and typical of a Ridgeback.

... my opinion anyway.


----------



## tiggers mum

Having had a ridgeback before my viszla I would definitely say there appears to be a lot of ridgeback in him, particularly with those muscles ! He looks stunning !


----------



## Eddiendaisy

Howdy - I am sorry I cant really contribute to the assessment, but the photo's caught my attention. Here is Eddie who is 2.5 years old and the pound we got him from told us staffy x ridgeback which we have adopted as gospel, Also check out some videos on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6W5XVqFA0Q


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Why don't you get a DNA analysis done? I believe they are less than $100.


----------



## finch

treetops1974 said:


> This is interesting b/c I haven't seen a V cross before if indeed yours is - thx.



Treetops - my Finch is a V crossed with some kind of pit mix... here she is in a baby pic and a recent one:


----------

